# How to measure your reach?



## sharkbite1979

Title is self explanatory. Is it one arm's length, or the length from fingertip to fingertip?


----------



## Negative1

Make a fist, 
get a meter stick, 
Stand perfectly straight with one arm facing straight forward, from the back of the shoulder (which will line up with your chin) to the tip of your knuckle. Record the number that is at the knuckles in inches.


----------



## sharkbite1979

Thanks! I saw that the UFC reach measurements were extremely high and figured that they were measuring "wingspan."


----------



## southpaw447

I think it's actually from your armpit to your fist


----------



## DanMMAFan

Man, those guys arms are long with 70' plus reach.


----------



## Unseen

if thats how you measure length, i only have about a 35" reach... it has to be measured differently. when i went to school, they measured length by stretching onto a reach measurement box.



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reach (physical measurement)
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Reach* (also known as wingspan) is the physical measurement of the length from one end of an individual's arms (measured at the fingertips) to the other when raised parallel to the ground at shoulder height. The average reach correlates to the person's height and is measured in inches.

An above average reach is advantageous in sports such as basketball and boxing. For instance, the boxer Sonny Liston had an 84 inch reach despite being 72 inches in height. This unusually long reach allowed him to hit opposing boxers from relatively safe distances where they could not reach him.


----------



## Uchi

UnseenKing said:


> if thats how you measure length, i only have about a 35" reach... it has to be measured differently. when i went to school, they measured length by stretching onto a reach measurement box.
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Reach (physical measurement)
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Reach* (also known as wingspan) is the physical measurement of the length from one end of an individual's arms (measured at the fingertips) to the other when raised parallel to the ground at shoulder height. The average reach correlates to the person's height and is measured in inches.
> 
> An above average reach is advantageous in sports such as basketball and boxing. For instance, the boxer Sonny Liston had an 84 inch reach despite being 72 inches in height. This unusually long reach allowed him to hit opposing boxers from relatively safe distances where they could not reach him.


if thats right....then i have 79 inches on me lol...which i taller than my height....-_-'


----------



## zyo

There's definitely a way they measure reach that's different from shoulder to knuckles. For example, Chiek Kongo is 6'4, yet his reach is 84 inches. 6'4 = 76 inches. So, do the math... if his height is 76 inches, but his arms are 84 inches... that would mean his arms would have to be dragging on the floor.


----------



## Kameleon

*I've always seen it as from the armpit to your clinched fist. :dunno: 

You don't measure wingspan, your not a bird!*


----------



## southpaw447

Kameleon said:


> *I've always seen it as from the armpit to your clinched fist. :dunno:
> 
> You don't measure wingspan, your not a bird!*


thats what i mean and then you add your reach for both arms together. That's what I thought:dunno:


----------



## zyo

Okay, I just found out it's WINGSPAN.


----------



## Unseen

Wikipedia also says its wingspan as shown in my previus post


----------



## noahdavidperry

yall dumb af, reach = wingspan. arms out parallel to the floor, middle finger tip to finger tip.


----------

